#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: MASTER (FESPA+ΤΕΚΤΩΝ) σε προνομιακή τιμή

## Subrosaval

Συνάδελφοι,

Πουλάω το πρόγραμμα ΜΑΣΤΕΡ, δηλαδή το fespa και το tekton, στην τελευταία έκδοση του. 

Συγκεκριμένα, πρόκειται για το fespa 10 με ευρωκώδικες και το τέκτων με όλες τις δυνατότητες φωτορεαλισμού και βίντεο ενεργοποιημένες. 

Το αγόρασα τον Οκτώβριο του 2011. 

Το σκοτώνω σε προνομιακή τιμή.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει ένα μηνυματάκι ή mail στο valantisangelop@gmail.com.

----------

